# Silly Question: 32oz "Fruit fly" cups. Where to buy?



## lectricblueyes (Mar 31, 2009)

If someone could provide me with any info on getting 32 oz fruit fly cups as shown in THIS thread.

Also, where do you buy the cups/cloth/stopper for the cups you use to keep your mantids (and nymphs)? As the ones seen at MantisPlace.com. I really like Becky's supplies and I'd rather just pay the .85 cents rather than having to deal with all the stuff involved in making them myself, but right now I need new containers and my stuff is on order.

Searching the forum hasn't worked for phrases like "buy containers" or "sell containers" or "buy cups" or "sell cups", etc.

A general thread on where these kinds of supplies are sold would be great! I have 7 nymphs in those tiny containers used for condiments at restaurants. 7 nyphs on their way in the mail from ISmart, and one L5 who is too big for his container which resembles a salt-shaker. I'd like some small, 8oz/12oz cups with the hole/stopper so I can pinch my fruit flies and put them in there without having to catch my mantis running around the table while I try to drop FF's into the cup  What a pain!

One more question, can I simply take maybe a couple dozen fruit flies from one culture, and add it to a new unused/empty culture cup? Will they breed and make a new culture? My current culture seems to be winding down. It's 3 weeks old and it cost me $16 which is something I'd rather not pay if I don't have to. Again, I do realize I could order this stuff online but that takes time and I'm a bit concerned for the mantids  Here's to bad planning and inexperience!

Thanks sooooo much! You guys/gals are all great!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 31, 2009)

If I have to buy in a pinch, I've gone to Smart &amp; Final...but they only have the solid clear lids...and no stoppers, vents or feeding holes. I prefer buying from Rebecca, for the same convenience reasons!

And yeah, that's pretty much it to breed _melanogaster_ flies. I'd do that sooner than later, because I usually don't get flies for about 8-10 days at ~72 F.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 31, 2009)

It's hard getting started! Always try to have more ffs tand pots than you need right now.

I get my pots and lids from Mantisplace. Consider the "bulk" offer (100) Sounds like a lot right now, but just you wait  

There is a great sticky on raising ffs at the top of this section, and you should read Christian's two posts, here:http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13223&amp;hl=

You should make new cultures TODAY! If you're out of 32 oz pots, you can sometimes find them in a dollar store, otherwise use jam jars or quart pickling jars with coffee filters over the top, secured with a rubber band.

If you have any ffs flying around in yr kitchen, you can trap them in an open jar with culture in it or with a paper towel moistened with wine (works for me!).

Good news: Your culture should revive when the next batch of pupae eclose; production tends to slow down after a while, especially if you are feeding heavily from one pot.

Good luck! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2009)

Google is your friend. Found the following links by searching on deli cups. If you have the money to spend I recommend just buying fruit fly medium instead of making some of those mixes in that thread. I get mine from carolina.com which also has a ton of other stuff you may be interested in.

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_...-lid-placon-cup

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptil...cking-material/

http://reptilesonline.com/store/catalog/re...cking-material/

http://www.saurian.net/htm05/terrariumstore_fruitflies.html

This place sells some cool stuff. I have some of their containers:

http://www.pioneerplastics.com/catalog.html


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, let me make sure I have this clear:

32oz Cups for the F.F. Culture with Lids = Grocery Store, Deli (hope my grocery store will sell me empties!)

8oz Cups with lids for each of my nypms (14 of them) = Again, deli at a grocery store.

12oz Cups with lids for my L5 Gambian = Deli, grocery store.

The filter on top that covers the holes, and the mantids like to crawl on is coffee filter.

Stopper for the feeding hole in the mantid cups - ???

Medium for the new FF culture - Everyone has so many different opinions on this. Can I safely say it's a matter of opinion? Eenie, meenie, minie, moe... okay I picked the forum thread where the guy has all the pictures of his medium (Honey, Applesauce, etc). Going with that one.

That about covers things. I WILL be ordering this stuff from Rebecca at MantisPlace.com in the future because I don't want to deal with all of the shopping and playing around. It's worth the money in my opinion and by the looks of it, it's worth it for many people here to buy Rebecca's supplies.

THANKS for the help!!!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 31, 2009)

Stopping at a Reptile/Invert shop today on my way home from work. I'll ask them about this stuff before I buy. They actually sell FF cultures using the exact cup/lid I want. I've dropped $150 there in the last 3 weeks, maybe they will be nice enough to hook me up a bit here.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Okay, let me make sure I have this clear:32oz Cups for the F.F. Culture with Lids = Grocery Store, Deli (hope my grocery store will sell me empties!)
> 
> 8oz Cups with lids for each of my nypms (14 of them) = Again, deli at a grocery store.
> 
> ...


Doubt you will find these kind sold locally. Most places that sell the cups sell the lids. I have some lids that have round holes covered in a thin fabric and a few that are covered in wire mesh. The stoppers I use are foam plugs for fruit fly vials but you could probably just buy a block of foam and make your own.

As far as the medium it is a matter of opinion but I personally prefer the mix you can buy because it has mold inhibitor added in. Just a pinch of yeast and some water and you're good to go. LIke I said earlier I get mine from www.carolina.com  They sell all kinds of supplies.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 31, 2009)

Dropped in at my local Jewel-Osco (Big Chicago-based grocery company) and they gave me (2) 32oz clear plastic containers, and (10) 12oz clear plastic conatiners. Free, but.... it has a big'ol store logo on it. Which is fine, this is about functionality until my order from MantisPlace arrives.  

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Dropped in at my local Jewel-Osco (Big Chicago-based grocery company) and they gave me (2) 32oz clear plastic containers, and (10) 12oz clear plastic conatiners. Free, but.... it has a big'ol store logo on it. Which is fine, this is about functionality until my order from MantisPlace arrives.  Thanks!


Good score.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 1, 2009)

Free is always good!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Doubt you will find these kind sold locally. Most places that sell the cups sell the lids. I have some lids that have round holes covered in a thin fabric and a few that are covered in wire mesh. The stoppers I use are foam plugs for fruit fly vials but you could probably just buy a block of foam and make your own.


The cloth covered lids you describe sound a lot like the ones in Superfreak's pix of yesterday. Coincidence, or do you both shop at the same store?


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> The cloth covered lids you describe sound a lot like the ones in Superfreak's pix of yesterday. Coincidence, or do you both shop at the same store?


These are just the standard lids for the 32 oz deli cups. I have a few with metal screen but have never seen those sold anywhere.


----------



## nasty bugger (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a box of a hundred 32 oz deli cups with solid lids from Sam's Club for around $25 or so.

I cut the center of the lid out and put coffee filter over the opening and then put the lid over the container. The filter can be torn if you aren't gentle enough, but it works.

I'd opt for the stouter deli containers though, if I wasn't on a budget like I am. I think Mantis place containers are much stouter than the one's that I have.

I use the deli cups for all kinds of stuff now. I drop my baby snakes in with a pinky and put the lid on and leave so they can eat without swallowing their bedding and plugging up.

I keep my small burrowing tarantula's in them with half filled with peat moss so they can burrow down in and live underground.

I dip turtle water out with them and feed my container garden with that nasty water  nastier than the fish aquarium.

I've used them to keep pinkie mice in when I go buy them to feed to the snakes.

I have meal worms in them. Some in the fridge to keep longer, and some outside the fridge so they warm up and get real active so they attact attention when I go to feed with them. My mantis' don't seem to notice the meal worms, but my turtles and mice love to eat them, quick. Haven't tried them for T food yet. Actually had a beetle from the mealworms today and fed it to the mice.

I keep dog food in one in the house so I don't have to go outside for food for the crickets and roaches.

I even culture fruit flies in them, sometimes  

Lots of uses for the deli cups, so think about getting enough if you can afford them. I do like the ventilated lids from the stouter cups also.


----------

